# Radeon 9800 XT kaputt?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab ne ATI Asus Radeon 9800 XT. Seit einiger Zeit bekomme ich bei Spielen Texturfehler wie diese im Anhang und/oder die Geometrie der Objekte im Spiel wird zerstört.
Ich habe schon einiges zu Problemen der Karte recherchiert und so wie es scheint hat sie ja  wohl einen Hardwarefehler.
Leider habe ich keine Garantie mehr auf der Karte. Daher weiß einer wieviel das Reparieren kostet und wie man genau überprüfen kann ob den ein hardwarefehler vorliegt?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. April 2007)

Hallo... ich kenn mich in Sachen ATI zwar nicht wirklich aus (also von Treibersachen her) aber ich würde dir raten eben diesen mal zu aktuallisieren 

Achja: von welchem Spiel ist der Screen denn?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. April 2007)

Hi,
also ich hab den neusten Catalyst 7.1.irgendwas drauf. Hab auch mal den aktuellen Omega dazu ausprobiert hatt aber keien Änderung bewirkt.
Der Screen ist von Project IGI2 aber den gleichen Effekt habe ich auch bei anderen Spielen.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal ein neueres ausprobieren. Weil die anderen Spiele auch schon recht alt sind. ich spiel grad mal wieder etwas ältere Spiele aus meinem Schrank wenn ich Zeit habe .
Ich hab grad gemerkt das in 3d Studio das Problem auch bei der Texturvorschau im Materialeditor auftaucht. Normalerweise habe ich sonst bei normalen Programmen kein Problem nur wenn der Rechner in den Standby Modus geht und ich ihn wieder aufwecke dann ist hin und wieder mal das komplette Bild zerschossen mit weißen und grauen Artefakten.

Gruß


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. April 2007)

Mh.. säubere den Lüfter der Grafikkarte... dei gibt vllt einfach nur den Geist auf oder wird zu heiß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. April 2007)

Hi,
also ich hab mir mal das AtiTool runtergeladen da man angeblich dort auch die Temperatur ablesen können soll. Ich finde die Anzeige aber nicht. Wenn ich nun bei der Karte einen Tasttest mache fühlt sie sich eigentlich nicht zu heiß an. Kann es sein das sie vielleicht auch zu kühl ist? Weil ich hab meistens den Tower offen stehen.
Hab euch hier nochmal zwei Bilder angehängt die Zeigen was es sonst noch für Fehler bei der Anzeige gibt.

Gruß


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. April 2007)

Mh... du hast die Karte nicht zufällig übertaktet? Schraub mit ATI-Tool mal nen Takt um vllt 20MHz runter... oder mehr... irgendwann sollten die Fehler verschwinden...


----------



## Radhad (10. April 2007)

Sieht sehr danach aus als sei die GPU einmal überhitzt. An einer neuen Grafikkarte kommt man nicht vorbei, eine Reparatur ist da schon ausgeschlossen. Grafikkarten kann man nur reparieren, wenn der Lüfter defekt ist. Gelötete Teile werden nicht auf einer Platine getauscht. Genrell sollte man immer mal wieder auf die Temperaturen im Rechner achten!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. April 2007)

Hi,
aber wenn die echt überhitzt worden sein soll dann weiß ich auch nicht. weil Übertaktet hab ich die Karte nie und die Standartlüfter sollten doch eigentlich ausreichen um die Karte vor einem Überhitzen zu schützen.

Gruß


----------



## Radhad (10. April 2007)

Meine GeForce 6600GT von XFX ist nach nichtmal einem dreiviertel Jahr abgeraucht (im Winter! - hatte also den Sommer gut durchgehalten  da ich viele Gehäuselüfter verwende und den Luftstrom optimiert habe). Das kann alles Mögliche als Ursache sein. die 6600GT hatten eine hohe Defektquote. Andere Karten reagieren etwas "zickig" bei einer Spannungsspitze etc.

Durch den Preiskampf und der immer schnelleren Entwicklung nimmt auch die Qualität ab. Meine alte GeForce 2 Pro bräuchte nur einen neuen Kühler, dann läuft die wieder Problemlos. Bei manch anderen Karten würde das heute nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. April 2007)

Ich hab grad nach der Quittung geschaut wegen der Garantie, also wann die nochmal genau abgelaufen ist und ratet mal, Ende November letzten Jahres. Also irgendwie fühl ich mich ja schon ein wenig verarscht.
Wie kann ich den ganu überprüfen was an der Karte Kaputt ist. Gibt es da irgendwelche Diagnosetools?

Gruß


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. April 2007)

Die Artefakte bei ATI-Tool sind ein deutlicher Fakt...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. April 2007)

Okay dann muß ich mich wohl damit abfinden. Wenn ich mir jetzt eine kaufen muß was würdet ihr mir den empfehlen? Hab aber leider noch kein PCIE auf meinem Board.
Wäre auch einer NVIDA nicht abgeneigt, eigentlich sogar eher zugeneigt nach dem Mist mit der ATI Karte jetzt. Ist die erste in einer Reihe Grafikkarten die mir abgeraucht ist.


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. April 2007)

Also die beste Nvidia-Karte die es gibt ist die Geforce 7950GT... die preiswerteste Variante dieses Chips kostet bei Alternate.de momentan 222€
Und ist technisch gesehen auch besser als eine ATI-Karte zum gleichen Preis.. besonders was die Pixelpipelines betrifft...


----------



## michaelwengert (13. April 2007)

Meine Radeon 9800 hatte damals genau das selbe Problem.
Auch erst nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit..
Hatte auch nicht übertaktet oder so.

Hab mich dann damit abgefunden und halt ne neue gekauft


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. April 2007)

Die Geforce 7950GT hat aber doch einen PCIe Anschluß wenn ich das jetzt richtig gesehen habe und das unterstützt mein Motherboard noch nicht.
Die Frage die sich mir auch imemr stellt ist welchen Chipsatzherrsteller man den am besten  für die jeweilige GK wählt?

Gruß


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. April 2007)

Der Hersteller ist eigentlich egal... kommt drauf an, welcher Chip, wie schnell, mit wiviel Pipes verbaut ist und welche Speicherart genutzt wird...

nd es gibt die Geforce 7950GT für AGP... einmal mit 256MB und einmal mit 512MB VRAM

Allerdings solltest du die Karte anhand deiner CPU aussuchen... eine gute Karte bringt nicht viel, wenn die CPU zu langsam ist um die Spiele, die mit der Karte möglich wären, auch zu nutzen... deswegen hier eine Liste an der du dir eine Karte aussuchen kannst, die deinen Ansprüchen genügt.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. April 2007)

Hab auch grad die Geforce 7950GT als AGP gefunden. Also hab einen P4 HT 3,2GH und 1GB Ram also daran dürfte es eigentlich nicht scheitern. Gut etwas mehr Ram könnte ich gebrauchen aber kostet halt auch Geld  .
Das schöne an der Radeon war halt auch das sie einen Videoeingang hatte und noch einen VGA Ausgang. Hab nämlich hier noch CRT Monitore stehen.
Was sagt ihr den zu dem Texturflimmer Problem der Geforce 7950GT?
Mir ist jetzt grad auf eienr der testseiten noch die Radeon X1950 aufgefallen. Was haltet ihr von dieser?

Gruß


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. April 2007)

Ich bin schon von vornherein für die Nvidia-Karten und werd es auch immer sein...
Aber bei AGP-Karten ist eben die x950 recht gut dabei... teilweise technisch minimal besser als die Nvidia 7950GT... Es bleibt im Endeffekt dir überlassen welchen Hersteller du wählst...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. April 2007)

also nachdem ich gelessen habe das einige mit der x1950 die gleichen Proble wie ich grad mit der Radeon 9800 habe ndenke ich ich werde mir mal wieder eine Nvidia zulegen.
Wie stark ist den der Unterschied von 20 auf 24 Pipelines zu werten?
Auf den Preis wirken sich die 4 Pipelines mit ca 50 Euro zwischen einer Gainward und einer XFX.
Also hab die gainward jetzt mit einem Preis von 207 Euro gefunden die XFX für 250 Euro. Dagegen ist jedoch auch dei Radeon um einiges Billiger (174 Euro)
Das ist echt Mist wenn man auf den Preis achten muß.
Ich denke ich werd da nochmal drünber schlafen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. April 2007)

Du wirst feststellen, dass die x950 schlechter ist, wenn sie sich nicht im gleichen Preisspektrum bewegt... der Unterschied von 20 auf 24Pipes ist minimal... oft kann man die 4 fehlenden einfach freischalten, da sie dennoch vorhanden sind.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. April 2007)

Also das ist die x1950 und nicht die x950. In verschiedenen Hardwareberichten werden diese beiden Karten aber mit einander verglichen und da schneidet die Radeon meist besser ab wegen der besseren Filterqualität und dem eingeschalteten AA und HDR. Bei der Nvidia hat man halt Probleme beim Filtern.


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. April 2007)

naja... Nidia hat aufwendigere Effekte meines Wissens... und ich meinte die x1950... 1 vergessen 
Und ich hab ja gesagt, dass es deine Entscheidung ist... Nvidia ist im Allgemeinen besser nur bei AGP hat eben ATI die _etwas_ besseren Karten...


----------

